

How did your first paycheck from your business affect you? - timjahn
http://timjahn.com/first-paycheck.html

======
OafTobark
I guess I'm not that sentimental (probably not the right word) on these
things... My first paycheck was... meh, follow by <going in the bank>. That
was more than 15 years ago if you count my first business ever. Wasn't even a
thought much less an impression.

~~~
timjahn
Maybe I'm TOO sentimental. :)

